
Let’s Encrypt: An Automated Certificate Authority to Encrypt the Entire Web [pdf] - yarapavan
https://www.abetterinternet.org/documents/letsencryptCCS2019.pdf
======
yarapavan
Since its launch in December 2015, Let’s Encrypt has steadily grown to become
the largest CA in the Web PKI by certificates issued and the fourth largest
known CA by Firefox Beta TLS full handshakes. As of January 21, 2019, the CA
had issued a total of 538M certificates for 223M unique FQDNs, and there were
91M unexpired Let’s Encrypt certificates valid for 155M unique FQDNs. This
represents more unique certificates than all other CAs combined. (Except where
otherwise noted, analysis in this section is based on data from that date. For
Certificate Transparency data, we count certificates by the SHA-256 hash of
the tbsCertificate structure after removing CT poison and SCTs to prevent
double counting pre-certificates and certificates.)

